# dual boot pros and cons



## gourmand (Jun 12, 2011)

i have XP SP2 installed on my PC,
recently i had to recover data and was not able to do it properly using XP and was asked to use *mepis11* then using console for recovering data (by a digicam forum). I was successful in that.(*100% recovery*)

Now i m planing to install Linux Os also on my Pc.(suggested by digicam forum)

*
Is it advisable?(having both linux and XP)
Plz let me kno its pros and cons
i have heard dual boot config might lead to hard disk crashing?
if yes plz tell me which is best OS foe linux 
how is mepis11
*


----------



## gourmand (Jun 12, 2011)

plz any 1 its urgent


----------



## Nizatidine (Jun 12, 2010)

gourmand said:


> plz any 1 its urgent


You were advised to do so, and I concur -- dual-boot and not Wubi!

Take the plunge -- you'll be glad you did. 

Now ask about antiX at the other place.


----------



## TONYMEC (Aug 25, 2011)

gourmand said:


> i have XP SP2 installed on my PC,
> recently i had to recover data and was not able to do it properly using XP and was asked to use *mepis11* then using console for recovering data (by a digicam forum). I was successful in that.(*100% recovery*)
> 
> Now i m planing to install Linux Os also on my Pc.(suggested by digicam forum)
> ...


I've had dual-boot for some time, even triple-boot, until I decided that Windows hadn't got enough bang for my buck and went all-Linux. I think it can be done with very little trouble. It should not lead to hard disk crashing: head crashes usually have a mechanical reason: unscrewing the drive then letting it fall to the ground is a typical example.

First you'll need to make sure that you have enough empty space on your HD that isn't used by any partition. You may have to shrink your Windows partition, and for that it is better to defragment it first. Many Linux install disks include a program to shrink an existing partition (either a Windows program, or a program which can be used by booting the install disk in "repairs" mode).

For dual-boot between Linux and Windows, IIUC it is recommended to leave the Windows master boot record in place and install the Linux boot record on the Linux partition (if on the first HD). At boot, or before shutting down prior to booting, you will then "activate" the relevant boot partition if you want to change OSes. The Windows fdisk program can do it, the Linux fdisk too, and most Linux boot loaders can do it at boot time when chain-booting Windows.

If you cannot find enough room on a single HD for Windows and at least a small /boot partition for the Linux kernel, you'll have to tell the Linux bootloader to swap disk addresses before chain-loading Windows. It is doable.

Now the $100,000 question: Which Linux OS is best? Ask 100 Linux users, and I bet that at least 90% will answer: "The one I use". I think that the various Linux distributions have much in common while each of them has its own specificities, and that different users will probably prefer different distributions.

I'm quite happy with my openSUSE Linux; RedHat or Fedora are in the same "family" of distributions and I would recommend them too. Other people prefer Debian or Ubuntu, which are another "major" family of Linux distributions. For more details, see:
List of Linux distributions - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Comparison of Linux distributions - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

But whatever distribution you choose, make sure to update your software regularly.


----------



## Nizatidine (Jun 12, 2010)

Since you are running a XP machine, I will assume (unless told otherwise) that it has 512MB and is a P4 -- again, go with antiX on such (MEPIS is its more staid, conservative big brother). Legacy GRUB is what you will be dealing with as a Boot Loader. 

Read up on GRUB here or go to the forum and ask. It's pretty simple.
Not getting the /boot/grub/menu.lst correct is the biggest thing to look to concerning your third bullet. 

have fun!


----------



## kharchima (Aug 30, 2011)

Don't like dual boot, I have done it so many times, many problemes with the MBR
I bought a vostro 3450 recently, removed the HDD with win 7, installed it on a E-sata enclusure, Bought OCZ Vertex II 120Go SSD, installed Ubuntu 11.04 on it. Any time I need my Windows I plug my external HDD. The life is good now.


----------



## TONYMEC (Aug 25, 2011)

kharchima said:


> Don't like dual boot, I have done it so many times, many problemes with the MBR
> I bought a vostro 3450 recently, removed the HDD with win 7, installed it on a E-sata enclusure, Bought OCZ Vertex II 120Go SSD, installed Ubuntu 11.04 on it. Any time I need my Windows I plug my external HDD. The life is good now.


To avoid problems with the MBR, the following is what I've seen recommended in various places:
- Leave the Windows MBR alone
- Put your (Linux) GRUB bootloader on a partition other than your Windows C: partition and activate that
- If ever you overwrite the Windows MBR by mistake, get some Windows rescue boot disk and run "fdisk /MBR" (without the quotes) from it. That's an undocumented option (well, unofficially documented, and not by Microsoft, but it works ;-) ) to restore the MBR.


----------



## geosman (Sep 15, 2007)

1) Suggest using a distro with wide usage so that when problems occur you will not wait long for someone to address it.
2) Scan the web for installation instructions for the selected distro. You might even scan for hardware that will be used on that distro that is a common place for problems.
3) If the distro has a live CD, buy/build it and try it out before installing.
4) Set down a sequence of step U will follow to do the install; be detailed
5) Keep good notes during the install. Then you will not rely on memory whether or not something was/not done.
6) Be sure the distro has a simple means to connect to the internet and that it does not require knowledge of affine geometry to implement it.

I have used XP Pro, and prior renditions of WINDOZ and now have removed it entirely as it is used so little. I used it dual booted with Slackware. Slackware is nice because it does not permit conditions of dependency to occur as do most other installs. It does require patients and a methodical approach post install. The install of ver 13.37 was fast and straight forward. The setup of ppp and printer were easy and I'll tell u later. 
I purchased Linux Mint 11 to install. This 1 seems simple enough to install, if it ends up having more than a gaming attitude.

Most home systems do not need "Logical Volume Management" so suggest leaving that alone unless this is for a business then USE IT. AND be sure to separate UR mount points.

BTW much is made about old/new GRUB vs LILO. Use what is convenient! to U.
Good luck


----------

